# 200A underground service 500'



## dwalk19 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi guys, I've got 2 years experience working with an electrical contractor full time, but I just moved to western NY, and am working carpentry until I can get another electrical job.. My question is I'm in the process of building our first house, i'm setting it back 400'-500'( exact distance depends on driveway final cost) from the road, I wanted to run 4/0 alum. sweetbriar, but NYSEG(electrical company) says they don't recommend running more than 250' underground, I'm sure we ran services longer than that before with out voltage drop problems, the one concerning issue i have is the house is going to have electric heat for now due to budget issues. so do you guys think 4/0 would be okay for a length of 400-500', or should i jump up to 250mcm's, which gets much more costly, any information or past experiences would be greatly appreciated, since i haven't been in the trade that long, thanks


----------

